# FF4 VS FF3



## shine (May 7, 2013)

Appearance

FF3 && FF4






FF4





Illuminance

FF3 high mode at 3m: 22700 lux





FF4 high mode at 3m: 32700 lux





FF4 low mode at 3m: 18500 lux





FF4 super high at 3m: 49700 lux





FF4 super high at about 1.5m: 199600 lux





FF4 super high <1.5m: exploded


----------



## yifu (May 7, 2013)

Holy moly 500K lux from a HID that fits in your pocket, 6000+ lumens to boot and costing 250 dollars! A BarnBurner that was many times bigger and expensive is only what 700K lux? I need to save up money for this. Thanks for the figures.


----------



## tatasal (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for the photos


----------



## jalal20 (May 7, 2013)

would the Lux amount measured be higher or lower at 8m? I just wanna compare the lux reading to OMG lights where he measures them at 8m distance


----------



## Fresh Light (May 7, 2013)

I think he is showing the lux being pretty consistent right about 450K Lux at 1 meter. Which would give you just over 7K lux at 8 meters.


----------



## jalal20 (May 7, 2013)

Fresh Light said:


> I think he is showing the lux being pretty consistent right about 450K Lux at 1 meter. Which would give you just over 7K lux at 8 meters.


yeah but saabluster measures his lux at 8 meter and they are wayy higher, like the Deft X hits 900k Lux at 8 meters, so is the 450k lux FF4 gives out is way lower the 450K Lux that saabluster lights output?


----------



## Fresh Light (May 7, 2013)

I should also add I don't know if a correction factor of maybe 20% may need added to those numbers. The 204K Lux he's showing on the FF3 is 9% lower than some of the established numbers here.


----------



## n2deep (May 7, 2013)

Awesome!! I have already reordered mine and cant wait until it gets here!!


----------



## rufus001 (May 8, 2013)

jalal20 said:


> yeah but saabluster measures his lux at 8 meter and they are wayy higher, like the Deft X hits 900k Lux at 8 meters, so is the 450k lux FF4 gives out is way lower the 450K Lux that saabluster lights output?



Saabluster measures his lux at 8 meter and then converts it back to 1m. So it isn't actually 900k at 8 metres.


----------



## jalal20 (May 8, 2013)

that makes more sense thanks 


rufus001 said:


> Saabluster measures his lux at 8 meter and then converts it back to 1m. So it isn't actually 900k at 8 metres.


----------



## TEEJ (May 8, 2013)

One concept to remember is that the lux at one meter, for the newer, more powerful throwers, can't BE measured AT one meter, as the beam focus has not converged yet. There is a point, some distance from the lens, where the beam has converged, and represents the beam that will be continuing down range to the distant target. 

For example, if you shine a triple LED light on a wall, you might see a clover pattern made up of the three LED's and their respective reflectors. If you back up from the wall, the clover disappears, and you see a single, converged, beam.


Its the same for a single LED in a reflector as well, it takes some distance for the light sent from the reflector to form the final beam. 

That all means that to get that hallowed lux at one meter value, you must take a measurement far enough away from the lens to have allowed beam convergence. That can be 3 meters, or 8 meters, or even 15 or 20 meters, depending on the light itself.

We then interpolate back to what it WOULD BE at one meter as a mathematical value, rather than as an actual measurement. The reason for that is because listing lux at one meter is useful for predicting the full throw range of the light, and for facilitating convenient comparisons with a standard measurement range....and, the lux at one meter = cd.



So, we measure lux at whatever distance, and then calculate what it would be at one meter, and then publish the lux at one meter/the cd of the light.

A manufacturer can then take the cd, and publish an ANSI throw range based upon it. (No one actually MEASURES the throw at that max range...its always calculated)


----------



## yifu (May 8, 2013)

jalal20 said:


> that makes more sense thanks


All waves follow the inverse square law so the DEFT X would be 900,000/ 8^2 = 14K lux, compared to the 8K lux that the FF4 puts out. In other words the FF4 has 60% or more of the throw of the DEFT-X and around 10 times the output, while being smaller and doing it all with a orange peel reflector, lux would be quite a bit higher with a smooth reflector which i am sure some around here would experiment with. HIDs are still superior to LEDs if you are talking about output :devil:


----------



## one2tim (May 8, 2013)

Ff4 has smooth reflector, but still amazing yes.


----------



## yifu (May 8, 2013)

My mistake, the FF3 had an OP reflector, but still, 500K lux and 6000+ lumen is amazing. In the LED world you need like 5 Olight SR90s to match the output and throw of 1 FF4... Finally, we've got PH50 level of output and throw in a pocket light, and an affordable one at that:thumbsup:


----------



## n2deep (May 8, 2013)

yifu said:


> My mistake, the FF3 had an OP reflector, but still, 500K lux and 6000+ lumen is amazing. In the LED world you need like 5 Olight SR90s to match the output and throw of 1 FF4...



They should make that!!! I would buy it!! :devil:


----------



## yifu (May 8, 2013)

n2deep said:


> They should make that!!! I would buy it!! :devil:


Ehmm the FF4 is already out for 210 plus shipping...Just go buy it! I'm still saving up for it.


----------



## n2deep (May 8, 2013)

yifu said:


> Ehmm the FF4 is already out for 210 plus shipping...Just go buy it! I'm still saving up for it.



No I was talking about 5 Olight SR90's together. And I dont think the FF4 is released yet right? Not until the middle of the month??? I have already ordered the FF4 just waiting on it to be shipped.


----------



## Patriot (May 8, 2013)

Some impressive initial reports here! I'm watching with much anticipation for beamshots and other comparative data.


----------



## n2deep (May 9, 2013)

Patriot. Just order it so we can have a good YouTube video of beam shots and data!! Besides your desk of lights wouldn't be complete w/o it.


----------



## one2tim (May 9, 2013)

Really looks like this will be the most throw and output crammed in a cola size light possible for long time ahead.


----------



## Patriot (May 9, 2013)

n2deep said:


> Patriot. Just order it so we can have a good YouTube video of beam shots and data!! Besides your desk of lights wouldn't be complete w/o it.



Perhaps eventually but I'm going to let others pioneer this one. The reason, this type of light would simply be a fun light for me and doesn't fulfill and outdooring or preparedness purpose. Many of the lights I've features were simply provided for review and I don't mind purchasing a light that I can fit into role that doesn't make me feel guilty...lol. Again, nothing wrong with a fun light but if it happens early it will be a purely emotional purchase.


----------



## rdrfronty (May 11, 2013)

I am pretty interested in this light and am on the waiting list for it. However, you guys do realize that the above tests doesn't truly show what this light is capable of? Testing a HID at 1.5 - 3m isn't very inaccurate. And from my personal experience, testing HID's up close like this gives false high numbers. For example is my Ryobi 35wt HID. It's obviously not in the same power level as the FF4, but still a HID. Power is only moderate at 2500 lumens. My testing on it at 1m maxed my 200k meter out. It maxed it at about 25 sec or so and was still rising, so I figure it might hit 210k or so once fully warmed up. BUT it real life the light is only about 95k. I've verified this with testing at 50-100m and calculating back. And verified it by true meter measurements at 500-700m. It made 600m with a reading in the .2x lux range, but my meter couldn't pickup even .1 lux at 700m. My SR90 smoked it in real life, and it tested a true 144k. 
And guys I'm not knocking the FF4. I might be buying one myself. And it might actually throw 449k like the above demonstration indicates. But I doubt it. If it can reach a true 300k, I'd be pretty content with it. Maybe the focus on this light is unusual and it really will throw 450k. Who knows. 
Hopefully in a couple weeks, someone will have one in their hands and can do some full testing on it.


----------



## Fresh Light (May 11, 2013)

If this light _onl_y is 225K lux like the FF3 but with 5-6000 lumens on super hight and switchable to the 40 and 24W modes, it's already a huge improvement over the FF3. I have a FF3 and it's above and beyond anything that I've ever seen. Just to re-release it with the switchable modes would be so far above and beyond anything else out there. But adding a super high, and SMO reflector will put this light on the forefront for awhile. 

The GB for the FF3 was around this time a year ago, and still no light has come close to it's 4000 lumens and 225K lux. This light will be epic, I might talk myself into a couple of them, I'm on for one for sure


----------



## DENGOH (May 13, 2013)

What a light. Maybe I should get her as my first HID flashlight.


----------



## jalal20 (May 16, 2013)

so according to flashlight-torch, the light will ship out from the factory on monday, arrive two days later to them and then dispatched out to buyers


----------



## rufus001 (May 16, 2013)

jalal20 said:


> so according to flashlight-torch, the light will ship out from the factory on monday, arrive two days later to them and then dispatched out to buyers



How do you know? Have you emailed them?


----------



## jalal20 (May 16, 2013)

rufus001 said:


> How do you know? Have you emailed them?


yup


> The products will be shipped from factory next Monday ,after 2days we will get them,then we will send them to our express agent ,then will be distributed to our customers..


----------



## jalal20 (May 16, 2013)

and some more photos just got uploaded on the website


----------



## rufus001 (May 16, 2013)

Thanks! It looks really good.


----------



## jalal20 (May 16, 2013)

rufus001 said:


> Thanks! It looks really good.




Yup can't wait to get my hands on mine


----------



## tatasal (May 16, 2013)

doingoutdoor.com has the FF4 at $210 plus freight, unfortunately, shipping to non-USA addressed customers too.


----------



## TEEJ (May 16, 2013)

rdrfronty said:


> I am pretty interested in this light and am on the waiting list for it. However, you guys do realize that the above tests doesn't truly show what this light is capable of? Testing a HID at 1.5 - 3m isn't very inaccurate. And from my personal experience, *testing HID's up close like this gives false high numbers.* For example is my Ryobi 35wt HID. It's obviously not in the same power level as the FF4, but still a HID. Power is only moderate at 2500 lumens. My testing on it at 1m maxed my 200k meter out. It maxed it at about 25 sec or so and was still rising, so I figure it might hit 210k or so once fully warmed up. BUT it real life the light is only about 95k. I've verified this with testing at 50-100m and calculating back. And verified it by true meter measurements at 500-700m. It made 600m with a reading in the .2x lux range, but my meter couldn't pickup even .1 lux at 700m. My SR90 smoked it in real life, and it tested a true 144k.
> And guys I'm not knocking the FF4. I might be buying one myself. And it might actually throw 449k like the above demonstration indicates. But I doubt it. If it can reach a true 300k, I'd be pretty content with it. Maybe the focus on this light is unusual and it really will throw 450k. Who knows.
> Hopefully in a couple weeks, someone will have one in their hands and can do some full testing on it.




Strangely, I had the opposite experience. If I measured too close, before beam convergence, I would get lower than actual, not higher than actual, results.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (May 16, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> Strangely, I had the opposite experience. If I measured too close, before beam convergence, I would get lower than actual, not higher than actual, results.



That's what I've found as well, TEEJ.


----------



## BVH (May 16, 2013)

+2 on the above two posts. Maybe Nightsword will chime in?


----------



## rdrfronty (May 16, 2013)

I've always had low numbers on serious throwing LED's at 1m. But my Ryobi HID does just the opposite, reads high. It's the only HID I own and its the only light I've ever got results of too high of numbers at 1m. Don't know why.


----------



## CouldUseALight (May 18, 2013)

In this vein, someone should mention, that when you get close enough to char the wall, the hallowed lux numbers will change even more, lol... 

Quick, somebody try this test with The Torch! :shakehead

This seems like *great *performance for the $$ and a nice functional improvement over the FF3. :thumbsup:

Patriot, can you elaborate why it doesn't fit a role for you? Battery life or another concern(s)? Bummed to hear we won't be getting one of your superb video reviews on this light soon!


----------



## ampdude (May 18, 2013)

I hope these are available in the USA through the group buy pretty soon. The only improvement I'd like to see that this doesn't have is the ability to run on both rechargeable and primary lithium cells.


----------



## Blueknight (May 18, 2013)

So are the people of the US going to be able to order this light?


----------



## biglights (May 18, 2013)

Blueknight said:


> So are the people of the US going to be able to order this light?



Lips is having a "group buy" if that is what you want to call it. He has not posted much of late though. Also it looks like he is going to be charging a premium compared to what others are selling them for. At least he has in the past. It also appears he is trying to control who can sell them to people in the U.S. Kinda shady in my opinion. Enough for me to pass on buying from him.


----------



## ampdude (May 18, 2013)

I thought I saw somewhere where the groupbuy is going to be $210 while the price on the website is $270?


----------



## biglights (May 18, 2013)

ampdude said:


> I thought I saw somewhere where the groupbuy is going to be $210 while the price on the website is $270?



Yes this is from a different seller. Bill from doingoutdoor I believe. He was going to sell them to U.S. Then he got complaints and emailed me back and said he could not send to U.S. It was a great deal even with shipping, I think it was like $230 or something in that range.


----------



## tatasal (May 18, 2013)

biglights said:


> Yes this is from a different seller. Bill from doingoutdoor I believe. He was going to sell them to U.S. Then he got complaints and emailed me back and said he could not send to U.S. It was a great deal even with shipping, I think it was like $230 or something in that range.



LATEST DEVELOPMENT (from Bill):

[FONT=宋体]good news and bad news[/FONT]
good news: the first batch FF4 produced.
bad news： a few of glasses broken when doing heating test, so all glasses will be changed. (FF4 let the glass producer make again)
 
about 1 more week delay.
very sorry for that
 
FYI folks


----------



## Stereodude (May 19, 2013)

ampdude said:


> I thought I saw somewhere where the groupbuy is going to be $210 while the price on the website is $270?


Neither of those are from Lips. Lips has an exclusive arrangement with Fire-Foxes to supply the FF4 to the US. No other FF4 dealers are allowed to ship to the US. Because you know a monopoly always benefits the consumer.


----------



## tatasal (May 19, 2013)

ampdude said:


> I thought I saw somewhere where the groupbuy is going to be $210 while the price on the website is $270?



Yes, there are 2 FF4 sellers via pre-order (or buy when available): both prohibited from selling to USA residents though

1. doingoutdoor.com (Bill), $210, plus freight, visit website for freight rates
2. flashlight-torch - $270, freight included


----------



## tatasal (May 19, 2013)

Stereodude said:


> Because you know a monopoly always benefits the consumer.



I'm sorry, but I disagree...the reverse is true...a monopoly is most beneficial to the seller.


----------



## Stereodude (May 19, 2013)

tatasal said:


> I'm sorry, but I disagree...the reverse is true...a monopoly is most beneficial to the seller.


I figured the sarcasm in my original post was blatant enough to skip a smiley. I guess not. :devil:


----------



## Patriot (May 19, 2013)

CouldUseALight said:


> Patriot, can you elaborate why it doesn't fit a role for you? Battery life or another concern(s)? Bummed to hear we won't be getting one of your superb video reviews on this light soon!




Run-time is the main reason. The FF4 is on the cutting edge of output to displacement ratio and because of this, it's going to get hot rapidly and 4 x 18650's aren't going to power it at 65w for very long. I just don't have a use important enough right now for me to spend the money on it, even though it's going to be outstanding. Obviously, if someone sent me one for testing and beamshot comparisons, I wouldn't refuse. 





tatasal said:


> I'm sorry, but I disagree...the reverse is true...a monopoly is most beneficial to the seller.



I think he was being facetious.


----------



## tatasal (May 19, 2013)

Stereodude said:


> I figured the sarcasm in my original post was blatant enough to skip a smiley. I guess not. :devil:



Ouch! I'm sorry...it was too seriously blatant I missed it!


----------



## IMSabbel (May 19, 2013)

tatasal said:


> doingoutdoor.com has the FF4 at $210 plus freight, unfortunately, shipping to non-USA addressed customers too.



Strangely, it told me that they couldn't ship to germany despite having a price listing for mailing to europe (and using DHL, i.e. a germany company, for shipping).


----------



## tatasal (May 20, 2013)

IMSabbel said:


> Strangely, it told me that they couldn't ship to germany despite having a price listing for mailing to europe (and using DHL, i.e. a germany company, for shipping).



Sometimes his website does not work properly, I suggest contacting him through his email address [email protected]


----------



## tatasal (May 20, 2013)

FF4 versus the mighty Olight X6 and the TK75

http://www.shoudian.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=327218


----------



## Fusion_m8 (May 20, 2013)

Does anyone know if Bill will combine shipping for the FF4? No info on their website and I've been trying to email him a few times with no answer.


----------



## tatasal (May 20, 2013)

Fusion_m8 said:


> Does anyone know if Bill will combine shipping for the FF4? No info on their website and I've been trying to email him a few times with no answer.



I think it's $210 plus $30 for EMS or plus $18 for E packet. If you wish for other couriers, just email him, though sometimes he does not reply as fast as you wish he will.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (May 20, 2013)

Combined shipping, as in 2 or more units to the same address.


----------



## tatasal (May 20, 2013)

Fusion_m8 said:


> Combined shipping, as in 2 or more units to the same address.



You have to email him on that arrangement.


----------



## Hellchicken (May 20, 2013)

IMSabbel said:


> Strangely, it told me that they couldn't ship to germany despite having a price listing for mailing to europe (and using DHL, i.e. a germany company, for shipping).


Interesting. I asked him the same thing a month ago and he answered shipping is possible to Germany with DHL for 28$. But they do not ship Batteries to Germany. Maybe something got confused...

Edit: He said in his mail "if our store doesn't work in your area when you ready to place order, you could tell us your paypal account and we will send invoice via our paypal account".


----------



## tatasal (May 21, 2013)

Hellchicken said:


> Interesting. I asked him the same thing a month ago and he answered shipping is possible to Germany with DHL for 28$. But they do not ship Batteries to Germany. Maybe something got confused..
> 
> .



It means the $210 FF4 can be shipped to Germany via DHL for $28 additional charge, total of $238 shipped to Germany, but batteries cannot be sent to UK, Italy and Germany in the meantime because of postal restrictions in some countries with regards to the shipment of Li-Ion cells via air, though some countries have lifted the ban.


----------



## KuanR (May 21, 2013)

I just tried to order on the site to ship to Canada but when I try to use the check out, the site says it doesn't ship to my region.


----------



## tatasal (May 21, 2013)

KuanR said:


> I just tried to order on the site to ship to Canada but when I try to use the check out, the site says it doesn't ship to my region.



His website is problematic lately and if you can't get a definite order I suggest you contact him through his email [email protected]


----------



## KuanR (May 21, 2013)

Email sent

I was just worried that he might not ship to all of North America


----------



## tatasal (May 21, 2013)

KuanR said:


> Email sent
> 
> I was just worried that he might not ship to all of North America



FF (the company) will not allow him to ship to USA-addressed buyers. On the other hand, this guy Bill has other hobbies like fishing (where there is no internet) so oftentimes he does not reply to emails as fast as we want to.


----------



## KuanR (May 22, 2013)

tatasal,

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction and updating this thread. I have contacted Bill, received and invoice, and now the wait is on! I did get an update from Bill and he said the lights should get to him next week. He said he will ship them out asap after that


----------



## tatasal (May 22, 2013)

KuanR said:


> tatasal,
> 
> Thanks for pointing me in the right direction and updating this thread. I have contacted Bill, received and invoice, and now the wait is on! I did get an update from Bill and he said the lights should get to him next week. He said he will ship them out asap after that



No problem...thanks for the kind words. As the FF3 has proven itself as a good performer, I just hope this upgraded version will perform as expected, making it the highest value-for-money product I will have bought for years.


----------



## one2tim (May 23, 2013)

luckily i live in denmark and therefore have ordered my light direct from flashlight torch, I would be frustrated if i lived in the usa and have to order it though some lips guy that wants to have monopoly on this. Dont understand why firefoxes wants their USA sales go solely through a group buy on a flashlight forum.


----------



## Lips (May 24, 2013)

one2tim said:


> luckily i live in denmark and therefore have ordered my light direct from flashlight torch, I would be frustrated if i lived in the usa and have to order it though some lips guy that wants to have monopoly on this. Dont understand why firefoxes wants their USA sales go solely through a group buy on a flashlight forum.



I don't know if it's true... but I heard she is so *GOOD LOOKING* that all it took was one peep and she had them in a Jedi Mind Meld. :huh:


----------



## rufus001 (May 24, 2013)

Lips said:


> I don't know if it's true... but I heard she is so *GOOD LOOKING* that all it took was one peep and she had them in a Jedi Mind Meld. :huh:



I couldn't comment unless you provided bikini photos.


----------



## tatasal (May 26, 2013)

Bill has emailed me and is expecting delivery tomorrow of the FF4s.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (May 27, 2013)

Cracking glass issue fixed I presume?


----------



## tatasal (May 27, 2013)

Fusion_m8 said:


> Cracking glass issue fixed I presume?



I mentioned that issue and Bill replied the factory said all lenses were replaced and changed to a more heat-resistant one.


----------



## ampdude (May 27, 2013)

I wonder why they switches lenses? I've not heard of any problems with the FF3 lens cracking from heat. Or is it from the higher temperature the 60W produces?

From what Lips said in the group buy thread, it sounds like the ballast has higher efficiency at 58W than 60W, I hope they go with 58W, that's bright enough anways! And extenders would be awesome as well to get that runtime up there. Eight IMR18650's would be a great setup for good runtime on 24W or 40W mode.

I cleaned the lense on my FF3 the other day as the inside was quite dirty. Apparently by doing this I voided the warranty since I had to unscrew the bezel. :thumbsdow I really don't like that copout. I like the lenses of my lights clean, it makes a big difference in output. I shouldn't have to void the warranty to clean the lense.


----------



## Patriot (May 27, 2013)

ampdude said:


> I cleaned the lense on my FF3 the other day as the inside was quite dirty. Apparently by doing this I voided the warranty since I had to unscrew the bezel. :thumbsdow I really don't like that copout. I like the lenses of my lights clean, it makes a big difference in output. I shouldn't have to void the warranty to clean the lense.




I wonder how the inside of the lens get dirty. Did it just come from FF that way?


----------



## tatasal (May 27, 2013)

Bill has just informed me that he is on his way to the post office to claim the first batch of the FF4s. Barring any unforeseen circumstances, shipping will commence to individual buyers tomorrow.


----------



## KuanR (May 27, 2013)

Did Bill mention how many lights are in the first batch? When he emailed me he said he was picking them up on Wednesday. Even though I ordered late, I hope I'm on the first batch because I can't wait to try this little beast out!


----------



## tatasal (May 28, 2013)

KuanR said:


> Did Bill mention how many lights are in the first batch? When he emailed me he said he was picking them up on Wednesday. Even thought I ordered late, I hope I'm on the first batch because I can't wait to try this little beast out!



First batch is 20 units


----------



## tatasal (May 28, 2013)

Bill has informed me that some shippers are requiring him to write down the consignee's phone number. For buyers who has not done so, please email him your phone number so he can ship your package asap.


----------



## KuanR (May 28, 2013)

I just received my shipping notice

And yes, everyone needs to provide their phone numbers for the ems shipping to insure it will arrive with no delays


----------



## rufus001 (May 29, 2013)

Just got my shipping notice from flashlight-torch. Who will get theirs first!


----------



## jalal20 (May 29, 2013)

Me Too, 3 to 6 days 



rufus001 said:


> Just got my shipping notice from flashlight-torch. Who will get theirs first!


----------



## one2tim (May 29, 2013)

Im in the race


----------



## ampdude (May 29, 2013)

Patriot said:


> I wonder how the inside of the lens get dirty. Did it just come from FF that way?



Came that way, the bezel had never been opened.


----------



## tatasal (May 29, 2013)

Another batch of FF4 limited to 10 units only coming up tomorrow at doingoutdoor, still at $210, plus shipping.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (May 30, 2013)

*Hi guys.*


Does anyone know where that website in China or somewhere in Asia is that shows really good photos of the FF4 HID compared to the TK75 and an Olight X6 over the rooftops?

They usually have good photos well before any other lighting site does.

I had it on my screen a couple of weeks ago.

I have been looking everywhere and still no luck. :hairpull:

I own a TK75 and a FF3 already.

I think the FF3 really rips for a small HID or any HID in that case compared to the likes of Barnburners and Mega Big and Bulky HIDs.

The TK75 is a really top LED light that just ticks nearly all of my boxes so well.

I am still waiting for the DEFT-X to arrive like so many others. :sleepy:

The FF3 is amazing to me, but it did not have a lower mode to save batteries and also let the light cool down a bit.

The higher output and the modes will make the FF4 a really usable great searchlight! 

I think I will need a spare set of unprotected Panasonic 18650B 3400mah batteries like I have in my FF3 to take with me on outings as this new FF4 chews some real juice on maximum output when needed.

The battery holder is made to carry only unprotected batteries probably due to the high current needed to run this light as most protected batteries would trip the protection circuit board.

I am wondering what diameter the beam will be at 0.25 lux (moonlight).

The FF4 has quite a lot of lumens to provide a decent amount of coverage on anything it is aimed at.

The DEFT-X is an aspheric thrower which should have a lot smaller beam diameter when it reads 0.25 lux than the FF4.

My FF4 is on the way to me as I jumped on the waiting list a couple of weeks ago with the dealer here in Australia.

I have not found out yet whether the handle pictured in some photos is available and how much they charge for it.



*CHEERS



UPDATE


Thanks to jalal20 and **tatasal* *I have found that site and now other members are aware of it too!!! *


*CHEERS AGAIN *


----------



## tatasal (May 30, 2013)

Oztorchfreak said:


> *Hi guys.*
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where that website in China or somewhere in Asia is that shows really good photos of the FF4 HID compared to the TK75 and another light over the rooftops?
> ...




Here it is my friend:

http://www.shoudian.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=327218

Very pic heavy....on post 10F, click the "X6" for an animated comparison between the X6, TK75 and FF4


----------



## one2tim (May 31, 2013)

Recieved my FF4 today! 
Initial impressions is that the feel and finish is way cooler then the ff3. No warrenti sticker to brake when opening bezel but seems like it requires a beezel tool.
Apprently you activate the 60w function by pressing the side button for 2 seconds but i cant seem to reactivate it.


----------



## jalal20 (May 31, 2013)

maybe there is some wait time before being able to reactivate it? to help protect the ballast


----------



## one2tim (May 31, 2013)

could be,

Also end button now functions as a master switch and side button turns on the light and switches modes


----------



## KuanR (May 31, 2013)

Does the side button go something like this:

Off-> 25w -> 40w -> 60w -> off ?


----------



## one2tim (May 31, 2013)

KuanR said:


> Does the side button go something like this:
> 
> Off-> 25w -> 40w -> 60w -> off ?



No it goes like this, Off> 40w > 25w > 40w >25w > 40w and so on. To turn it off you press the tail button, and to go to 60w mode you must be in 24w mode and then hold the sideswitch for 2sec.
After a walk with the dog ive not been able to reactive the 60w mode without turning the light off and on again. 

Good thing compared to the FF3 is heat dosent build up at all. Its a hot evening here tonight but i could run the light on 40w for long time without the light getting hot.


----------



## KuanR (May 31, 2013)

That's a weird pattern for the UI, I would have thought they would make it come on 25w first if it didn't come on at 60w first. Still not a big deal though since the light needs a little bit of time to warm up anyways:thumbsup:


----------



## one2tim (May 31, 2013)

Yes it's weird. Anyway like the light a lot already. Just noticed the ff4 makes no startup noise.


----------



## hron61 (Jun 1, 2013)

one2tim said:


> Recieved my FF4 today!
> Initial impressions is that the feel and finish is way cooler then the ff3. No warrenti sticker to brake when opening bezel but seems like it requires a beezel tool.
> Apprently you activate the 60w function by pressing the side button for 2 seconds but i cant seem to reactivate it.



sounds great.
where did you purchase it?


----------



## one2tim (Jun 2, 2013)

hron61 said:


> sounds great.
> where did you purchase it?


From flashlight torchc . com. 
Tried it on a big open field last night, completely illuminated a bunch of trees 200m away and a treeline 587meters away fairly illuminated. If my right arm wasent broken i would have taken some pictures.


----------



## Dave_5280 (Jun 3, 2013)

Is there a dealer in the U.S.?


----------



## rufus001 (Jun 4, 2013)

Just got it! I'm guessing imr 2000mah's will be ok until my new batteries get here? I'll only be giving it a brief try.


----------



## ampdude (Jun 11, 2013)

If the light is not getting hot at all in 60W mode, that makes me question the heatsinking..

Looking forward to trying one of these out, don't seem to be available in the U.S. though yet.


----------



## RichS (Jun 12, 2013)

ampdude said:


> If the light is not getting hot at all in 60W mode, that makes me question the heatsinking..
> 
> Looking forward to trying one of these out, don't seem to be available in the U.S. though yet.


Ummm, no - it gets HOT in 60W mode. Without turning it completely off for several minutes after running it for 3 minutes at 60W it doesn't cool down either...


----------



## Fresh Light (Jun 12, 2013)

I've only had a couple HIDs, but do they really need heat sinking? I figured heat isolation from the batteries is the most important thing. LEDs need to keep cool to avoid droop and out put loss, but I always figured HIDs are similar to hotwires in that they mostly need to protect the batteries from heat to avoid degradation. But unlike most unregulated hotwires they have ballasts and other electronics that also need protected. I really don't know if heat damages the HID capsule though. Most likely the envelope has certain tolerances and heat staying within that area is a good thing.


----------

